# "What would you do if you woke up as the opposite sex?"



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

A lot of people answer that question the same way...something to do with sex. I never think of that though (which is odd considering how much I do think of sex in general). Instead, I think about what I'd tell my parents, them possibly not believing me, calling my primary doctor, having a lot of tests done, being shoved into the eye of the public as the young woman who magically became a young man...and I'd be really freaked out! I wouldn't even want to have fun with it since I have no desire to be a man. I quite enjoy my girl parts so I'd like to keep them, thank you.

How would you react?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Probably shocked and then I would panic for awhile. After that, I would try to find out what the hell happened and during that process I would probably get curious, lol.

Oh, it also reminds me of this movie:


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

If my brain somehow survived the shock I'd go into, the first thing I'd do is announce to everybody that I'm a lesbian.


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

What would I do if I woke up as the oppposite sex?

Well, if I told you the first thing I would do, I'd get an infraction, and I have a sneaking suspicion I am about to be issued one already, so I'll not go down that road.

The second thing I would do is celebrate - er, assuming my sexual orientation changed along with my physical gender. Oh, and also assuming I get to be a good-looking member of the opposite sex. I would have _so_ much fun, mwuhahaha!


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

First, I'd hit a lesbian bar. Then, I'd settle a bet between the gods and wait for Hera to put my eyes out.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I would go to the library and continue reading the book I'm reading.


----------



## Cool SAD sufferer (Sep 22, 2009)

It'd be wierd explaining that to your parents.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

^
I don't think they'd believe me, at least not for a while. My dad would probably beat me up screaming, "WHERE'S MY DAUGHTER, YOU PERVERT!?" I'd end up in the hospital before they'd go ahead and believe me. Go, Dad!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

The first thing I'd do is hire a detective to track down the people who abducted me during the night and did a sex change operation without my consent. Then I'd sue the perpetrators for emotional damages. Then I'd buy a comfortable pacific island of my own and live happily ever after.

Outside of needing to get new ID and change my name, it wouldn't really matter much. I don't especially fit in with either gender, and it's like I'm going to date.


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

I would be so happy and would cry at the thought of maybe having to go back to being a girl.


----------



## emofree (Sep 14, 2009)

or it would be hard to explain it to your girl friend that you woke up as the opposite sex maybe the best thing to do there is. Remember the words that you have said to your gf or friend or anybody that would remember that you are you hehehe ..... maybe when I woke up that way I would go plainly insane and scream out loud .....


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd probaly do that thing that you do alone at night and there's no one by your side except a computer....provided I could get over the shock of having one of those. Just to see what the big deal is, and why so many are addicts. 

Then I'd probaly hit the gym to test out my strength, and...
I'd probaly have to be gay. 
Oh! and I'd shop for male clothes, there are some nice stuff women can't wear.

I love reading gender-bender manga, where boys turn into girls or girls turn into boys, so I had thought about what I'd do for a while.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Judi said:


> I'd probaly do that thing that you do alone at night and there's no one by your side except a computer....provided I could get over the shock of having *one of those*. Just to see what the big deal is, and why so many are addicts.


I'd be so tempted to chop it off. The only reason I wouldn't is because it'd hurt and I don't wanna be in pain...but I'd just lose my mind and if I looked down and had that staring back up at me. I'd be a threat to myself and get put up in a mental hospital (hospital number 2 - this whole thing is obviously not a good situation for me, haha, gees).


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

That would be a dream come true. I would find a man to **** me and play with my boobs all day. I don't understand why so many think they would be gay. Don't you want to know what it's like for the opposite sex?

Kind of a no-brainer in my opinion but no one else seems to agree.

I assume this would be temporary (hopefully)?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

> *"What would you do if you woke up as the opposite sex?"*


get a mirror.

never leave home.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Rufus said:


> I don't understand why so many think they would be gay. Don't you want to know what it's like for the opposite sex?


Um.. I think because we've been conditioned by society to like the opposite sex for so long I'd think it'd be hard to go the other way. Then again who knows? I'll let you know if it ever happens, LOL :lol


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

max4225 said:


> On some level I'd be seriously freaked out. Yet on another it would be a perfect way to escape my troubles because no one could recognize me. It'd be like a fresh start. I'd check out my curves for a while. Take a long bubble bath. Then I'd shave my legs and paint my toenails sparkly purple. And buy a handbag, those things are a lot handier than scrunching everything into a wallet in your pocket. Backpacks are ok but those huge purses are much more multifunctional and stylish. Oh and summer dresses. I'm not that much a fan of pants. Soft dresses and skirts would feel much more comfortable. Women's clothing come in so many colors and patterns, most guy's clothing is often really bland with minimal flaire and feels restrictive, too conformist. Maybe a soft feathered scarf. I'd miss my guy stuff though. I wish it were socially acceptable to wear kilts and togas here. I'd also stare at pictures of Liam Neeson, Johnny Depp, Orlando Bloom and Leonard Nimoy for a while too see what the big deal is.


Don't let anyone stop you from painting your toenails sparkly purple and wearing skirts, if that's what you want to do!

If I woke up a man, well, I do the things that we can't say explicitly for fear of infractions. I'd hope it'd be temporary though. Oh, and if I was a man for a day, and had sex with a woman, would I be cheating on my boyfriend?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

ostorozhno said:


> I would be so happy and would cry at the thought of maybe having to go back to being a girl.


Same here. I have a lot physical problems associated with being female, I'd much rather be male. Guess I'd end up being a gay dude, though.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

TheDaffodil said:


> How would you react?


Seeing that I would be female, I would probably go out and immediately find some poor guy to take out all my frustrations on.

Just a joke. I'm drinking beer. Can't be held responsible for my posts.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'd have to go shopping for clothes.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Scream, that would be the very first thing I would do. Then, try things out.

After, I'd put on some jeans and a t-shirt and go shopping for all the cute guy clothing I see in the stores. 

Finally, I'd come out. Yay!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

give the goods a test run, obviously.

i'm not sure what i'd do after that but who knows that could keep me busy for years before i get bored enough to do anything else


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd have panic attack after panic attack, check myself into a mental hospital, would be too scared ****less to try anything out. I'd end up with kidney disease.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

it would be a horrible experience :no


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Ummm... Not sure if I should openly admit to this...

But I'd celebrate! :boogieI mean, is it *so* wrong for me to think that would be the most awesome thing ever? 

1.) I wouldn't be bald. 
2.) It wouldn't matter that I'm short.
3.) Buying clothes would be more interesting. Not just shoes, shirt, coat, trousers, more shirts... YAWN!
4.) I could read Cosmo and Vanity Fair without people thinking I was gay. God, mens magazines are soooo boring! 
5.) I could be scared of wasps without people thinking that I'm a p*ssy.
6.) Being gentle and sensitive would actually be a good thing. Nobody would constantly tell me off for not being a 'real man' because... I wouldn't be male! Result! 
7.) No more worrying about the size of your... 
8.) I could drink Barcardi Breezers and Reef without the constant risk of getting beaten up/ridiculed for it.

'K, I've already said waaay too much...

I'll get my coat...

:blush


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

^
Haha you should wanna be a female. I think it's awesome. :yes Aside from monthly visits...I like it.  I approve.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i think id have to have a long masturbation session then put a gun to my head and pull the trigger.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

TheDaffodil said:


> ^
> Haha you should wanna be a female. I think it's awesome. :yes Aside from monthly visits...I like it.  I approve.


How is it awesome?


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd be the happiest person alive.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Rufus said:


> How is it awesome?


- Nothing between your legs that'll make itself known at inappropriate times so you can be turned on without anyone noticing.
- Men will want you before they even know you which might seem insulting but there's a lot of power there.
- Boobs...yeah...don't have to say much about that haha.
- Dresses, patterned tights, bows, killer shoes, perfumes, lingerie....

Really, at the end of the day you can be whatever kind of female you wanna be but for my personality I don't think I could be a man haha. I'd get a sex change if I were. I love all the different ways you can be feminine. Maybe in the past you could only be one way but now so many doors are open for expression that it's just a freaking field day if you're up for it. It. Is. Awesome.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Sleep around without stigma and enjoy being able to wear a t-shirt and jeans to school and still look completely put-together.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

TheDaffodil said:


> - Men will want you before they even know you which might seem insulting but there's a lot of power there.


You need to walk three miles in these moccasins, hun. Men won't be attracted to anything with breasts, as I have learned the hard way.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> You need to walk three miles in these moccasins, hun. Men won't be attracted to anything with breasts, as I have learned the hard way.


OK, not all men, but some men - yes, it's very true for them, haha.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

If I woke up a guy I'd probably measure my peepee.
Go somewhere and look mysterious and broody.
Maybe a poolhall.
Go to a brothel.

Then be over the whole thing.


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> - Nothing between your legs that'll make itself known at inappropriate times so you can be turned on without anyone noticing.
> - Men will want you before they even know you which might seem insulting but there's a lot of power there.
> - Boobs...yeah...don't have to say much about that haha.
> - Dresses, patterned tights, bows, killer shoes, perfumes, lingerie....
> ...


JEALOUS! :bah

Gah, being a man is a crock. Damnit, it was a 50-50 thing and - as usual - I got shafted. Oh well, I'll just carry on 'expressing myself' the few ways I actually can - flatulence, growing a beard, seeing how far I can pee up a wall... Damnit, being male is so BORING! :bash


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

TheDaffodil said:


> Boobs...yeah...don't have to say much about that haha
> 
> Nothing between your legs that'll make itself known at inappropriate times so you can be turned on without anyone noticing.


Eh, coming from a large breasted woman, I'd trade 'em for a "Mr. Inappropriate" any day!

Freud, eat your heart out! :lol


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

^
Hahaha.



Zombie Sheep said:


> JEALOUS! :bah
> 
> Gah, being a man is a crock. Damnit, it was a 50-50 thing and - as usual - I got shafted. Oh well, I'll just carry on 'expressing myself' the few ways I actually can - flatulence, growing a beard, seeing how far I can pee up a wall... Damnit, being male is so BORING! :bash


It's OK. I'll let you be a girly man!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Girl_Loner said:


> If I woke up a guy I'd probably *measure my peepee.*
> Go somewhere and look mysterious and broody.
> Maybe a poolhall.
> Go to a brothel.
> ...


 Now that you abroached the subject ... No I won't go there :b

 "What would you do if you woke up as the opposite sex?"
I'll promptly declare myself a lesbian. Win win. woo woo


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I would be so pissed off. Everyone knows men with SA have it so much worse. :b

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Kelly said:


> I would be so pissed off. Everyone knows men with SA have it so much worse. :b
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


:clap :rofl


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

Y'know, I would love to pee my name into the snow. For a girl, that is hard, for a boy, that is easy. I'd also go to work a job, knowing that I'm probably being paid more than the girl right next to me doing the same job, lol. 

J/k.

I honestly don't know WHAT I would do. I'm a fashionista. I love being able to wear skirts, dresses, stockings, and cute baby-doll tops. Guys don't have to versatility in fashion that women have (unless they are cross-dressers).

But I would definitely pee my name into the snow, or go to the restroom standing up.


----------



## Cool SAD sufferer (Sep 22, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> Eh, coming from a large breasted woman, I'd trade 'em for a "Mr. Inappropriate" any day!
> 
> Freud, eat your heart out! :lol


Mine went off in history this morning... for NO reason!  Luckily I was sat down under a desk.


----------



## Cool SAD sufferer (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah. We don't run around pissing in the snow, you know? :lol


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

DitzyDreamer said:


> go to the restroom standing up.


They actually have a device that women can use for this now, you know. But I don't want to get this thread locked by describing it.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

oh, aw, I'd love that. I could finally see what all the fuss is about regarding sexual intercourse. I'd be such a pretty boy. I'd have hair that would just flop over my eyes. Make it happen.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd like the question better if it were: "What would you do if you woke up _next to_ the opposite sex?" :yes


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Seeing that I would be female, I would probably go out and immediately find some poor guy to take out all my frustrations on.
> 
> Just a joke. I'm drinking beer. Can't be held responsible for my posts.


oh you!:b

I would, as someone has said before, try that one thing to see what all the fuss is about. I'd get to redefine myself, since nobody would know who I am. I'd probably be gay. I'd go shopping for guy clothes..i dunno


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Toad Licker said:


> I'd like the question better if it were: "What would you do if you woke up _next to_ the opposite sex?" :yes


was that my imagination or didn't i post a response to this?
i guess it was deleted..?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I could do that thing where i could pretend to just be ignorant about it all, when really it's just a plot to get all of YOU to do the work.....


----------



## meghan (Jan 13, 2009)

i would be like yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa im gonna go piss standing up  srsly being a girls hard work would be nice not to have to do my hair and my makeup, and all that shaving ugh. no more heels . id just put on a hat wear what i sleept in and id be good to go


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I like this thread. It's interesting and good-humoured.

I forgot - I'd grow a beard. I'd love to grow a beard. And a huge long moustache and I'd wax it to points. Awesome. In winter I'd have a big, bushy beard to keep my face warm. Maybe I'd dye it purple.


----------



## ShawnPearce (Oct 14, 2009)

It's an interesting thought, but I'm pretty secure concerning my sex. No really, I am. You don't believe me, do you?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

ShawnPearce said:


> It's an interesting thought, but I'm pretty secure concerning my sex. No really, I am. You don't believe me, do you?


At first I believed you...now I'm not quite sure I do.... :sus


----------



## ShawnPearce (Oct 14, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> At first I believed you...now I'm not quite sure I do.... :sus


I tried to convince myself that I am secure being a male. Yes, I failed miserably.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

ShawnPearce said:


> I tried to convince myself that I am secure being a male. Yes, I failed miserably.


:squeeze
I accept you. :yes


----------



## Daxter (Feb 4, 2009)

I would first... explore some things (there's nothing wrong with that, is there?) Then I would wonder how the hell am I going to live my life from now on. Because no one will believe that I magically changed into a perfect woman. No sex change is that good. So then I'll be a stateless, nameless nobody with nothing to prove for herself who has to live on the street.

I think I wouldn't mind becoming a woman if nothing seriously awful happened. Then again, I don't really like the idea of a period... Or giving birth... But I'd get over it.

I wouldn't have to prove I'm macho, I wouldn't have to feel ashamed of watching romantic movies, and I could be this guy's girl who people will like because she likes action movies, videogames and 4chan memes. If I'd be hot, I'd be the first hot woman EVER who has all those personality traits.


----------



## ApatheticJalapeno (Oct 12, 2009)

I would go back to bed, and then later probably buy a cat. 

My admiration of Jimi Hendrix would be a lot less gay.


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

ha, this thread is hilarious! I dunno what I'd do if I woke up the opposite sex. Maybe things wouldn't really be that different, lol. I think i'd probably do a lot more athletic things, and compare to things I wasn't able to do before. Maybe I'd be a gay man. It would def be weird.


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Look for a ruler or some measuring tape.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Daxter said:


> I would first... explore some things (there's nothing wrong with that, is there?) Then I would wonder how the hell am I going to live my life from now on. Because no one will believe that I magically changed into a perfect woman. No sex change is that good. So then I'll be a stateless, nameless nobody with nothing to prove for herself who has to live on the street.
> 
> I think I wouldn't mind becoming a woman if nothing seriously awful happened. Then again, I don't really like the idea of a period... Or giving birth... But I'd get over it.
> 
> I wouldn't have to prove I'm macho, I wouldn't have to feel ashamed of watching romantic movies, and I could be this guy's girl who people will like because she likes action movies, videogames and 4chan memes. *If I'd be hot, I'd be the first hot woman EVER who has all those personality traits.*


May I remind you that we are currently on the interwebz? You have to be one seriously messed-up sicko to be the first at anything on here. :b

Going back to the original topic, I rly have no idea; probably a panic attack knowing my luck. Then afterwards a quick inspection *ahem*; is there anyone here that wouldn't lol. The upside as already touched upon by some of you on here, is that at least my lack of conventional masculinity wouldn't be such a bad thing any more. Rom-coms, vanity and sensitivity FTW! :b


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

Cool SAD sufferer said:


> Yeah. We don't run around pissing in the snow, you know? :lol


LOL. Don't act like you don't...


----------



## Cool SAD sufferer (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, maybe just a li'l bit...


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

spiderling said:


> Look for a ruler or some measuring tape.


LOL!!! :lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Thread delivers.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh - and lie about the size.


----------



## SADuser (Jul 9, 2009)

Honestly, I'd stand infront of a mirror and stare at the equivalent sight of pigs flying over a blue moon lol.


----------



## etka (Jul 17, 2009)

I assume stand over a mirror all day and also play with my boobs has already been said?:boogie


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

Scream... and then go back to sleep.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Judi said:


> I'd probaly do that thing that you do alone at night and there's no one by your side except a computer....provided I could get over the shock of having one of those. Just to see what the big deal is, and why so many are addicts.
> 
> Then I'd probaly hit the gym to test out my strength, and...
> I'd probaly have to be gay.
> ...


Same here!


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd check out my bits, I'm not gonna lie. lmao I'd probably go pee or something. Then I'd go hit on some girls. Bahahah.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

Get a girl and have sex


----------



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd probably fake my own death, move to Sweden, and get a sex-change operation.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Judi said:


> I'd probaly do that thing that you do alone at night and there's no one by your side except a computer....provided I could get over the shock of having one of those. Just to see what the big deal is, and why so many are addicts.


Yeah, same here. I don't know what I'd do, but it would be so much fun! I'd probably ask to eat lunch with guys I'd be too scared to talk to. They'd feel more comfortable around another guy I'd assume. But first I'd get a Beatles haircut


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Get arrested and be interrogated as to what I did with the male me. Or, assuming I could convince people that I was who I said, run away somewhere to avoid the massive media attention. Seriously, if that happened you would be hounded by every news org on the planet and receive thousands of death threats, marriage proposals and other stuff you would not want to deal with.

On the plus side, personal boobs! :lol


----------

